# ANYONE GOING TO RAINFURREST CON IN WASHINGTON STATE?!!?



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

HEY GUYS I MIGHT BE GOING TO RAINFURREST CON AND WANTED TO KNO IF ANYONE ELSE WAS!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll be there, for sure! I'm in Seattle so I kinda *have to* but my business will have taken off by then, anyway. Maybe we should have some kind of meet while we're there, if more people respond? I know the city very well by now (even though I've only been here two months). Since the con is in SeaTac it was nice to get the chance to visit Seattle when I was there before.

Regardless, you can count on me going B)


----------



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I'll be there, for sure! I'm in Seattle so I kinda *have to* but my business will have taken off by then, anyway. Maybe we should have some kind of meet while we're there, if more people respond? I know the city very well by now (even though I've only been here two months). Since the con is in SeaTac it was nice to get the chance to visit Seattle when I was there before.
> 
> Regardless, you can count on me going B)


nice.
might cya there if i can go


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 11, 2016)

I thought rainfurrest had been cancelled?


----------



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I thought rainfurrest had been cancelled?


they just changed where it was


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

John the fur said:


> they just changed where it was



Actually, looking at the page it says:



> Our hard-working hotel team has fought for every possible option that would suit what our fans want out of RainFurrest. Tonight, the last of those options has closed to us.



... whatever that means 

Regardless, there are meets around here all the time if you are in the Seattle area (or at least Puget Sound).

I'm gonna start attending those shortly ^^


----------



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Actually, looking at the page it says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep me posted


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

John the fur said:


> keep me posted



About the meets, or the con?

I don't think the con is happening now that I read that, but I have several emails about meets this week


----------



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

Ricky said:


> About the meets, or the con?
> 
> I don't think the con is happening now that I read that, but I have several emails about meets this week


both


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

John the fur said:


> both



I'll PM you... B)


----------



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I'll PM you... B)


kk


----------

